

Who do you think will dominate jobs: Indeed or LinkedIn? - willemmuller


======
nostrademons
They have very different markets. Indeed targets more entry-level or non-
professional jobs, LinkedIn is more mid-career professionals.

I don't think the "hiring market" will be dominated. It's really a collection
of much smaller sub-markets, each of which has their own optimal strategies.

------
thomasrossi
There is a market for companies which offer not only the database/network but
also handle the "work with us" part of a company website (something like
lever.co). I think that model eventually can dominate, until then Linkedin is
pretty good at what it's doing:)

------
SCAQTony
I think Linkedin: More intelligence data on the prospective job candidates and
employers and head hunters will gravitate towards that.

~~~
willemmuller
I'm actually job searching the moment and LinkedIn has a maybe 5-10% of the
jobs that Indeed does. Even though LinkedIn's model is better in theory - most
recruiter/employer types still post vancances on jobboards and use CV
attachments.

------
dwightware4
Neither. I think something entirely new will need to come along in order to
dominate the hiring market.

